# Leaked email addresses



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/21/18106306/amazon-email-address-leak-technical-error-phishing

"Amazon has emailed users to tell them that a "technical error" made their names and email addresses visible publicly on its website (via BetaNews). Amazon declined to comment on how many users have been affected, and the only way to know if your email address has been exposed is by receiving one of the company's surprisingly brief emails.

In these messages, Amazon says that the error has now been fixed, and it reassures users that it will not be necessary for them to reset their passwords. However, the information exposed still presents dangers for customers: it puts them at risk of phishing attacks, and it could allow hackers to attempt to reset their accounts."

Off now to check my emails from Amazon, which I don't always read...

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

well, I've been checking my email & spam ... and nothing yet.


----------

